# La connectique de mes écouteurs earpod ne marche plus!



## Mcpedu78 (17 Février 2014)

Voilà j'ai un problème avec mes écouteurs earpod, il ne fonctionnent plus du tout, je sais que se n'ai pas ma prise Jack qui est défaillante car j'ai fais le test avec une enceinte. Enfaite je crois que cela a un rapport avec le faite que je les ai eu avec mon iPod nano 7g qui a certain problème(ex: pixels qui s'éteignent parfois, reboot souvent seul, ect) et donc j'aimerai savoir si ça serai possible de les réparer sois même, si oui comment?!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Loscyde (19 Février 2014)

Je ne suis pas certain de la corrélation entre l'iPod défaillant et ses écouteurs qui ne fonctionnent désormais plus, étant donné que même s'ils sont vendus ensemble, ceux sont tout de même deux produits différents.
Sinon pour la réparation... je trouve que c'est s'embêter et perdre du temps pour rien. Déjà si ils ne fonctionnent plus, c'est probablement qu'une pièce à l'intérieur est hors d'usage, donc qu'il te faudra la racheter, à je-ne-sais-pas-quel-prix à-je-ne-sais-qui. Mais surtout, on ne voit pas trop de tutos ou de marches à suivre pour réparer ses EarPods sur Internet (ce qui va donc sensiblement te compliquer la tâche) parce que je pense, et je concluerai là-dessus, qu'à 30&#8364; les EarPods, on fera une belle économie de temps (et d'argent ?) en en rachetant des neufs !


----------

